

Reddit bans 'Fat People Hate' and other subreddits under new harassment rules - frigg
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/10/8761763/reddit-harassment-ban-fat-people-hate-subreddit

======
Shivetya
Not a good day for reddit. The sub was offensive but there are more "PC" subs
that break some of rules that they claim FPH did, namely brigading with that
sub specifically forbade and tried to police. I do know in recent weeks that
particular sub was having photo links to imgur removed by imgur staff on a
near constant basis. (I was banned by FPH ages ago but I take no joy in its
closing)

When you are led by a SJW it was only time before it filtered down to the site
itself. There are more than plenty of subs will fall afoul of the vague rules
application they used in removing five subs. There certainly are more directly
offensive subs that should be worried.

It effectively demonstrates that you can shout down opinion which has become
the operating method across colleges. For a liberal mindset they are hell bent
at stifling any opinion they don't like. It was become a selfish world where
any offense is verboten. Literally people are screaming "MOM"/"DAD BILLY
CALLED ME A BOOGER"

------
ljk
> _although in r /fatpeoplehate's case, "more than 5,000" is a bit of an
> understatement; the last Reddit metrics (and a Google cached page) put it at
> around 151,000 subscribers_

kind of funny how reddit's admins are trying to make it seem like the
subreddit's smaller than it actually is

~~~
Zuider
>> although in r/fatpeoplehate's case, "more than 5,000" is a bit of an
understatement;

The truth is literally somewhere in the middle on this. FPH used CSS to
inflate the number of subscribers by an order of magnitude.

------
georgeglue1
I'm thrilled it has been removed. Reddit can be a hugely potent outlet for
sexism, racism, and really terrible things. No one is denying their right for
free speech, but Reddit shouldn't be expected to pay to host their forums or
give them a loud platform (which r/all did give numerous questionable
subreddits). Now I'm just hoping they can ban users/subreddits more
comprehensively...

------
probdist
Reddit's r/all page is in completely covered with reactions to this. This is
perhaps the most controversial move made yet by Reddit staff.

------
RyJones
as a hamplanet, I only ever found FPH highly moto. Oh well.

